# Is this normal



## iic2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Swap crossed partition
I have two install on separate partitions.  ad4s1b cross the boundary.  Is this normal?

```
FreeBSD on PRIMARY UNIX [C-DRIVE]

DEVICE		MOUNTp	FSTYPE	OPTIONS	DUMP		PASS#
/dev/ad4s1b	none		swap		sw		0		0
/dev/ad4s1a	/		ufs		rw		1		1
/dev/ad4s1e	/tmp		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad4s1f	/usr		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad4s1d	/var		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom	cd9660	ro,noauto	0		0

FreeBSD on PRIMARY UNIX [D-DRIVE]

DEVICE		MOUNTp	FSTYPE	OPTIONS	DUMP		PASS#
/dev/ad4s1b	none		swap		sw		0		0 ------XXXXXX
/dev/ad4s2b	none		swap		sw		0		0
/dev/ad4s2a	/		ufs		rw		1		1
/dev/ad4s2g	/G		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad4s2h	/H		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad4s2e	/tmp		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad4s2f	/usr		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad4s2d	/var		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom	cd9660	ro,noauto	0		0
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, it's normal. The second install noticed an existing swap partition and decided to use that too. If you don't want it just edit /etc/fstab.


----------



## iic2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks SirDice,

I just start reading seriously about fstab for minutes ago.  I know you stay busy so I will not hold you up.  aragon and jb_fvw2m mention last night about using dev and mountpoints which is related.  Can I do this  ad4s2a inside ad4s1 â€“ Save fstab than reboot to see it inside from ad4s1. Right now I'm to afraid to try it.

FreeBSD on PRIMARY UNIX [C-DRIVE]


```
DEVICE		MOUNTp	FSTYPE	OPTIONS	DUMP		PASS#
/dev/ad4s1b	none		swap		sw		0		0
/dev/ad4s1a	/		ufs		rw		1		1
/dev/ad4s1e	/tmp		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad4s1f	/usr		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad4s1d	/var		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom	cd9660	ro,noauto	0		0
/dev/ad4s2a	/		ufs		rw		1		1 <<<<<<<
```


----------



## MG (Aug 3, 2009)

Change the ad4s2a '/' mountpoint to an empty directory you chose for the new mountpoint.
Then try it without a reboot:

```
umount /dev/ad4s2a   # in case it's mounted somewhere else
mount -a             # rescan all mounts in fstab
```

If the filesystem is marked dirty, caused by a hard reset or so, you should do a fsck /dev/ad4s2a before it can be mounted.


----------



## iic2 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Hot Dog!*

*It works...*

I don't have to be chicken anymoreeeeee.

_Thank you_ *Thank you* _Thank you_


----------

